
Indians Spurn Snacks, Shampoo to Load Their Smartphones - r0n0j0y
http://www.wsj.com/articles/indians-spurn-snacks-shampoo-to-load-their-smartphones-1471163223
======
r0n0j0y
Internet > Food?!

